# Aspirin and clexane



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Hi ladies, I have been put on a daily baby aspirin for a blood disorder whereby blood clotting is a side effect. The disorder means my platelets are high, 400 is normal and mine were 1200. However with weekly peg interferon tablets they are down to 400 and we have not had a positive test since starting aspirin but we did before so I am thinking of coming off aspirin just to see if it makes any diff. The research online seems divided, some say aspirin can hinder implantation others say take it?

Does anyone have any experience?

I have clexane ready to take from bfp as prescribed by haematologist

X x


----------



## CrazyHorse (May 8, 2014)

Hi, Brown,

I don't really have an answer for you, but do you know if the blood clotting issues with your blood disorder are purely due to high platelet levels? If yes, and the platelets are under control, the coming off the baby aspirin makes sense as your clotting risk would be back to normal (again, assuming the clotting issue is purely about platelet levels and not something else as well).

That's great that you have clexane cued up if you do get a bfp. Do you have a reproductive endocrinologist you can talk to about your concerns with the baby aspirin? Does your haematologist have an opinion about your discontinuing it?


----------



## nikki76 (Feb 1, 2011)

All I know is that my clinic used to give us aspirin and cleaxane after ET not before so I think ur point about implantation makes sense! Any chance u can take it the second part of ur cycle? Could u ask ur doctor if possible? x


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

My private fertility Doctor thinks it could be hindering implantation as his colleagues have done some research on it. Haematologist Said if I continued to not conceive but got my platelets down which I have I could come off, then last visit when they were down low she said to continue aspirin. I understand her concern is my health and not my fertility but it's been 6 months and not a sniff of a bfp yet prior to aspirin we had 2 albeit chemicals in 3 months so I really want to try without. 

Just waiting for my period and then I think I'll stop it, to do a clear Month without. I know it's naughty but we are getting nowhere and now platelets are right down hopefully it'll not be too dangerous! 

My fertility doc (private) is based at coventry hospital where they do a lot of research so I am inclined to believe there may be something in it, it's so hard when there's conflicting info!! 

Thank you 4 your help ladies x x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

i took aspirin while stimming then clexane once on 2ww etc. Baby now 1. Doesn't necessarily hinder implantation! good luck.


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks gold bunny, ill give it a go and see what happens!


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

I started clexane and aspirin straight after egg collection. Didn't stop implantation here neither. 
My consultant said it could aid implantation and that's why he put me on it. 
Best of luck. X


----------



## Brown464 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thanks Jam and Cream, its hard with all the conflicting info you grt!  My fertility doc thinks aspirin may hinder implantation but my heamatologist thinks it may help!


----------

